# '08 Old Spice Classic



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Old Spice Classic*

























































*Dates: Nov. 27, 28, 30 *

Thursday, Nov. 27:
_Quarterfinal #1: Tennessee* (31-5) vs. Siena* (23-11), 12 p.m. ET, ESPN2
Quarterfinal #2: Wichita St. (11-20) vs. G'town* (28-6), 2 p.m. ET, ESPN2
Quarterfinal #3: Maryland^ (19-15) vs. Michigan State* (27-9), 7 p.m. ET, ESPN2
Quarterfinal #4: Oklahoma State^ (17-16) vs. Gonzaga* (25-8), 9 p.m. ET, ESPN2_

Friday, Nov. 28:
_Consolation #1: 10:30 a.m., ESPNU
Semifinal #1: 1 p.m. ET, ESPN
Semifinal #2: 5:30 p.m. ET, ESPN
Consolation #2: 8 p.m. ET, ESPNU_

Sunday, Nov. 30:
_Seventh-place game: 10:30 a.m. ET, ESPNU
Fifth-place game: 12:30 p.m. ET, ESPNU
Third-place game: 5:30 p.m. ET, ESPN2
Championship: 7:30 p.m. ET, ESPN2 _

<object width="220" height="180"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3520820"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3520820" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="220" height="180" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I remember the first year of this tournament. I sat there Thanksgiving day, thinking "Oh well, at least it's basketball" (Sorry football fans. Mediocre basketball still > football). All I remember was Beilien's West Virginia team and that PG from Marist who was tearing it up. I think Arkansas won that year. 

Needless to say, they've come a long ways in three years. This may the tournament I'm looking forward to most. Siena, Gonzaga, MSU, Tennessee, Georgetown.... They're all gonna be good. I think I'm going to have to go with Gonzaga, although I'm sure any of the teams I just listed could just as easily win.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Your talking about Jared Jordan.

This tourney should be good. A bunh of solid teams and most of them have some question marks, should be interesting to see who wins. I got my money on Izzo.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Gonzaga(shocking pick for me?)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I want Wichita State to win it all, but that will not happen


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ghost said:


> Gonzaga(shocking pick for me?)



Pargo for preseason NPOY???


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> Pargo for preseason NPOY???


no, Derrick Ravio For the POTY, oh wait.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Hard to imagine anyone other than Gonzaga or Michigan St. winning this thing, imo. I think a lot of people are going to overlook the Spartans because they lost Neitzel, but that's a mistake. Delvon Roe and Korie Lucious are big time incoming freshman, and they return a good portion of their team from last year.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Tennessee lost a lot from last year, but they still have enough pieces to pull off a minor surprise.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

T.Shock said:


> Tennessee lost a lot from last year, but they still have enough pieces to pull off a minor surprise.


I'm not so sure. Pearl's teams always suck on defense, and they lost three starters and their top bench player. The sad part is that the SEC is so bad again that they might somehow make the NCAA tourney this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> Hard to imagine anyone other than Gonzaga or Michigan St. winning this thing, imo. I think a lot of people are going to overlook the Spartans because they lost Neitzel, but that's a mistake. Delvon Roe and Korie Lucious are big time incoming freshman, and they return a good portion of their team from last year.


They return their two best players in Raymar Morgan and Kalin Lucas anyways. Neitzel stunk his senior year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

oh they also got Day Day Green from Saginaw coming in as well. Kid is a monster.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

That's a pretty silly comment. Neitzel was very solid last year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> That's a pretty silly comment. Neitzel was very solid last year.


I know but he was inconsistent. Kalin Lucas played well at the end of the year, and Raymar Morgan played well all season. Those were the top 3 players for sure.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd probably put Suton in there over Lucas. Lucas will get better though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Pretty much everyone have the Zags still favored in this?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Woops. What happened to Michigan State? I only saw the last 8 minutes. It appeared they got outhustled. They doesn't happen to often with a Tom Izzo team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Maryland realy moved the ball well offensively, and they moved without the ball very well. They were getting and making the shots they wanted. Maybe it was a stretch for me to say MSU couldn't lose to Maryland but Izzo coached teams never seem to start really playing super well until the end of February.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Someone mentioned somewhere that Mich. St could beat UNC. I chuckled, if they are not careful they will be embarassed terribly. Maryland is arguably the worst team in the ACC this year or one of them, and yet they dismantled Mich. St easily


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Maryland is arguably the worst team in the ACC this year or one of them, and yet they dismantled Mich. St easily


So says the "experts" and we all know how right they've been so fat this season


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Maryland isn't close to the worst team in the ACC. I'm confident we will beat Michigan State but just because they lost to the Terps doesn't mean they can't beat us. Kalin Lucas is very similar to Ty Lawson, and MSU has athletes all around. Plus never ever count Izzo out of a big game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow, Tennessee is so long. Too bad they turn the ball over as many times and steal it. This game is crazy fast.

BTW HB, it's a shame you arrogant UNC fans haven't learned your lesson after last year's debacle in the Dean Dome.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Like I said its hard not to be arrogant when you have the best squad in the league. As of now, UNC has close to 7 or 8 NBA players on their roster. **** modesty, we are steam rolling teams like no other. You can quote that by the way. We WILL NOT LOOSE a single game this year barring injuries to our key contributors that is.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: We steamrolled an ND team that wasn't at their best. They missed many 3's that they usually make and really looked out of synch at times offensively. There is better teams out there than Notre Dame. We will get beat a couple of times.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Actually, if Mcalarney hadn't decided to go Kobe on us, UNC would have won by 40. Think about it, UNC completely shut down their best player in Luke, that team should have been roast if not for all the crazy shuts Mcalarney was hitting.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ryan Ayers and Luke Zeller combined to go 3-13 from 3 point range. Ayers is a 40%+ 3 point shooter, and Zeller hits a couple of treys per game. We wouldn't have beaten ND by 40. By shutting down Harangody we gave up a ton of shots to McAlarney and he made us pay. McAlarney is that good of a shooter too. ND isn't close to as good as us but we aren't 40 points better than they are. There is better teams than ND out there with more athleticism and more talent all around. We hit 56% of our Field Goals and 90% of our Free Throws against ND. We will play teams where we won't shoot that well. On paper we shouldn't lose but your crazy if you think we go unbeaten.

That really sucked ripping my two favorite teams, I need to redeem myself with a TM homerish post or two before I get too negative :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man thats why am a fan :biggrin: Albeit an unrealistic one


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Someone mentioned somewhere that Mich. St could beat UNC. I chuckled, if they are not careful they will be embarassed terribly. Maryland is arguably the worst team in the ACC this year or one of them, and yet they dismantled Mich. St easily


Most people had Maryland around 7-8 in the ACC...I don't think anyone had them last or 10th even.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown is going to be a much worse defensive team now that Hibbert, Wallace and Ewing are gone.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ive had like 10 homer posts in my tenure. You just happened to post one in you sig. And I better see HBs gay underrated post added to your sig.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Kind of late, but I think Tennessee will win it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gonzaga has some terrific guards though. It will prove a problem for Tenn. Heystvelt and Chism pretty much cancel themselves out.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Gonzaga has some terrific guards though. It will prove a problem for Tenn. Heystvelt and Chism pretty much cancel themselves out.


Heytvelt > Chism


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Heytvelt > Chism


Man, I would hope so. Chism isn't that good.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Man, I would hope so. Chism isn't that good.


I was kind of pointing out the obvious. But it still needed to be pointed out considering he said they cancel each other out. Chism isn't even in Josh's league.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

.... when Josh decides to show up


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> I was kind of pointing out the obvious. But it still needed to be pointed out considering he said they cancel each other out. Chism isn't even in Josh's league.


Is anybody in Heytfelt's league? I'm not sure anyone in the country compares to any player on Gonzaga, in fact.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Is anybody in Heytfelt's league? I'm not sure anyone in the country compares to any player on Gonzaga, in fact.


Are you now trying to say that Chism is in his league?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Are you now trying to say that Chism is in his league?


No, Heytvelt is definitely way better.


----------

